

Camera+ first month sales: Setting Sail in a Sea of Games  - merrick33
http://taptaptap.com/blog/cameraplus-first-month-sales/

======
DLWormwood
I found the initial attitude that non-games are at a disadvantage to practical
apps kind of strange. My understanding (which may be confirmed soon if my iOS
project pans out) is that game apps tend to have less staying power
financially than utilities and the like. Serious apps can get away with
charging more, are less concerned about "hit driven" chart effects, and can
continue to get income after release if the product fills a niche. The games
in the charts that Apple makes available in the store are all "hits" and mask
the reality that most games are lucky to make over than a thousand dollars or
so.

I'm still taking the gamble myself, though. My last paycheck job was in a
government agency, and I wanted something more modern to put on my resume,
even if my project fails. Though I do still think I have a chance. My design
is kind of unique, will match with search terms than have limited competition
despite my expectations, and should fit the casual gaming crowd that the iPad
brought to market with the "virtual board game" concept recently. My 2nd
project will be more practical, regardless...

~~~
wallflower
> Though I do still think I have a chance. My design is kind of unique

In case you did not yet see this practical, inspiring testimonial:

"How I sold 172 copies of my HTML iPad app in the first 8 days"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466246>

------
wallflower
> Be absolutely meticulous

Excellent advice that applies to everyone, even if you are not a
marketing/AppStore wunderkind like Tap Tap Tap.

Little stuff like some animation. Like the sliding table rows going in/out in
this iKorail transit app.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ikorail-korean-
railroad/id368...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ikorail-korean-
railroad/id368217144?mt=8)

------
jat850
Is this page horribly broken for anyone else? I get 5 or 6 images, no text,
and miles and miles of emptiness.

Using Google Chrome on Ubuntu.

~~~
greenlight
Works for me in OS X Chrome 5.0.375.99 (latest version according to the about
box)

~~~
barrym
Weird. Was totally broken for me, but a refresh fixed it.

